# Marriott Vacation Club - 3500 points



## mwt1980 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello....I am new to this forum and am definitley glad i found it. My wife and i just spent a few days at Shadow Ridge in Palm Springs. We had a great time and at the end of the trip we sat through our 2nd presentation. My wife and I felt pretty good about what was presented and decided to take the plunge. No previous knowledge or timeshare experience. Goal is to get a set vacation every year with the Fam.

Here is what we got on 9/28/2013...
3500 Marriot Vacation Points
$995 back in encore cash
$7,000 knocked off the price
100,000 Marriot 

Total Price all in was $35,000....$1500 MF/$175 CD YR....Did Finance, knowing i will be seeking a different financing option ASAP. 
Rate is horrible (10.99). 

I felt fine about this at the time but am starting to second guess and was hoping the experts on this forum could assist. 

Questions....
1. I know i paid a premium, but how much of a premium did i pay? Can i threaten to cancel and get a better price? 
2. Will i have issues getting what i want for 3500 points? Goal is basically 1 bedroom in Hawaii for 1 week. I went over the chart and seems we can get that.
3. After some research i am worried about inventory... i read about tiers and premium status and waitlisting (not explained to me)..... If we are diligent about booking a year in advance will we most likely get our week or will i have issues? Of course the salesman said it will be a breeze, no issues. 

If i look at the numbers i will pay roughly $6k -7k a year for 10 years on Vacation accomadations that would normally cost me $4k-$5k. The next 10 years i will make up my cash, then at year 20+ i will have a great affordable timeshare 

I like the flexability and ease the program presented and i am willing to pay a premium for it (not overly concerned with bottom line price just don't want to get burned on price) but if it is truly not that, i want out and will cancel ASAP.

Thoughts??? 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 1, 2013)

RESCIND IMMEDIATELY!

After you've done that, tell the TUG experts where you want to go and at what times of the year and they'll give you some much better options on how to get what you want.

Incidentally, I was also at Shadow Ridge last week... what great weather!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 1, 2013)

I think points are terribly expensive but it is largely because I can't afford them and I can get what I want for a very tiny fraction of the price. I tell friends and family that the DC program is great and flexible but very expensive. If you have alot of money and you can pay cash it is a flexible luxury. 

One thing that jumps out at me though is the fact that you financed. That is the one thing that makes it an automatic cancel in my opinion. Prepaying for vacations can make sense if it is the only way to get what you want and you have the cash but financing tips it over the edge for me. And this is something you can probably get without prepaying and financing. The Hawaii experts will chime in.

There is a TUG member that loves Hawaii that is buying points resale at $5/pnt. It's not timeshare resale cheap but it does save you a bundle.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2013)

mwt1980 said:


> Questions....
> 1. I know i paid a premium, but how much of a premium did i pay? Can i threaten to cancel and get a better price?



Threatening to cancel will not get you a better price. Though you should still rescind/cancel.



> 2. Will i have issues getting what i want for 3500 points? Goal is basically 1 bedroom in Hawaii for 1 week. I went over the chart and seems we can get that.



This is very expensive. If you plan to go to Hawaii most years in a 1BR, you can buy a resale week for far less than $35K and for about the same maintenance fees.



> 3. After some research i am worried about inventory... i read about tiers and premium status and waitlisting (not explained to me)..... If we are diligent about booking a year in advance will we most likely get our week or will i have issues? Of course the salesman said it will be a breeze, no issues.



There is a lot of inventory in Hawaii in the DC trust. So I don't think you would have too many concerns about Hawaii inventory. Also a lot of owners in Hawaii convert to points, so a lot of inventory hits the exchange company. If you don't want super peak reservations, you would be okay.



> If i look at the numbers i will pay roughly $6k -7k a year for 10 years on Vacation accommodations that would normally cost me $4k-$5k. The next 10 years i will make up my cash, then at year 20+ i will have a great affordable timeshare



You are comparing these to cash rates on Marriott.com. There are cheaper ways to get a week in Hawaii such as renting from an owner or buying there.

Buying DC points resale is also an option, but still rather expensive when you add in the junk fees that MVCI charges on resale points.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 1, 2013)

*You make the call*

Look at these postings on Redweek and Vacation Point Exchange and you make the call.

http://www.redweek.com/timeshare-companies/?partner=marriott-vacation-club-destinations&submit=Go


http://vacationpointexchange.com/points-for-sale/


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I think points are terribly expensive but it is largely because I can't afford them and I can get what I want for a very tiny fraction of the price. I tell friends and family that the DC program is great and flexible but very expensive. If you have alot of money and you can pay cash it is a flexible luxury.
> 
> One thing that jumps out at me though is the fact that you financed. That is the one thing that makes it an automatic cancel in my opinion. Prepaying for vacations can make sense if it is the only way to get what you want and you have the cash but financing tips it over the edge for me. And this is something you can probably get without prepaying and financing. The Hawaii experts will chime in.
> 
> There is a TUG member that loves Hawaii that is buying points resale at $5/pnt. It's not timeshare resale cheap but it does save you a bundle.



I would agree that buying timeshare on financing, really any kind of financing is a bad idea. Timeshare is a luxury, and luxury purchases shouldn't be financed. If you can't afford to pay cash, it is not something that one should be buying.

If one keeps the MVCI financing on $35,000 at 10.99% for the full 10 years that Marriott finances for, it would cost almost $58,000 over the term of the loan. Even if you amortize the use over 30 years, it is still almost $2000 a year just in the purchase price. Sure, the MFs of $1500 + $2000 may be cheaper than renting on Marriott.com but it is a tonne of money for a weeks accommodations when there are better options.

Even if you get that financing down to some 3.9%, it still costs over $42,000 over the live of the loan, not including MFs.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

Many here will tell you to rescind and learn more...and if you are new to timesharing, that is never bad advice.  That said, as long as you can afford it, and can get what you are looking for out of your points (a really nice vacation every year as you put it), and you can afford it, I say to each their own.  I too own no weeks, only points and we have been very satisfied so far.    

To answer your questions....
1. I know i paid a premium, but how much of a premium did i pay? Can i threaten to cancel and get a better price?  I think your price, for a developer purchase, was decent.  You got in right before the price/point increases...which is tomorrow actually.  Threatening to cancel will not improve your price.  That said, there are cheaper avenues if you were so inclined to purchase resale, you can likely get the same points for somewhere in the $5-$6/point range including all of the Marriott resale related fees if you wanted to look into purchasing points on the secondary market.  
2. Will i have issues getting what i want for 3500 points? Goal is basically 1 bedroom in Hawaii for 1 week. I went over the chart and seems we can get that.  You'll probably be ok for a 1B week.  Points depend on room size and time of year.  If you combed over the charts and 3500 looked ok, you should be fine. 
3. After some research i am worried about inventory... i read about tiers and premium status and waitlisting (not explained to me)..... If we are diligent about booking a year in advance will we most likely get our week or will i have issues? Of course the salesman said it will be a breeze, no issues. I am not Premier or Premier Plus and book at 12 months and have always been successful getting Hawaii, Aruba, Newport Coast, etc.  I think you will be fine if you plan ahead.  

*Now all that said, if I had to do it all over again, I would have purchased 1500 points and rented whatever additional points I needed in any given year on www.vacationpointexchange.com.  It would save you a lot of $$ upfront, but let you get into the game and have the same rights as you will  have with your 3500 points, but would allow you to expand or contract your point needs/usage from year to year.*

Or you could look at purchasing a resale week like most have done here on TUG.  I for one think the DC is way easier to deal with, but many TUGgers are very successful doing their trades via II, etc.  But for me, that seems like a lot of work and I just like going online, booking and knowing that I have the ressie that I want so I can start planning.  Unfortunately a resale week purchased today cannot currently be enrolled in the DC points program.  The only way to do that would be to purchase a week+points via a combo package directly from Marriott.    

You will get lots of advice...so hang on!!


----------



## m61376 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rescind today and take the time you need to learn what will be best for you and your family.

Besides the aforementioned comments, consider what you really want to accomplish. You mention a 1BR in Hawaii - do you want a specific island  most of the time? Certainly if that's the case, buying a resale week where you want to go would be MUCH cheaper. 

Other considerations - flexibility, travel timeframe, and future needs. Family dynamics often change; will your needs be the same in 5 years, in 10?

Timeshares are a terrific luxury, but they are a luxury, and should only be purchased with discretionary funds. Certainly paying developer prices is not a cost saving, at least in the short term, and if you need to finance the purchase you may be better off spending the money elsewhere. It is easy to fall in love when on a vacation high,but you'll never recoup your expenditure so make sure it is right for you before finalizing things. It is much easier to buy than to sell. 

Feel free to ask lots of questions here, so you can make the right decision for you and your family. Welcome to Tug


----------



## StevenTing (Oct 1, 2013)

If you really want to buy points I can put you into contact with an individual that is looking to sell 2000 points because of health problems.  Id buy them myself but I don't have the cash flow for it right now.   


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 1, 2013)

"I like the flexability and ease the program presented and i am willing to pay a premium for it (not overly concerned with bottom line price just don't want to get burned on price) but if it is truly not that, i want out and will cancel ASAP."

You're not getting burned, that's what Marriott is charging and they don't negotiate. What will happen if you decide to keep it is that on your first trip to Hawaii you'll probably meet some Tugger at the pool that paid one-third of what you did only the tugger got a 2b unit by buying resale.

Probably better than 80% of the folks on this forum did exactly what you did. We listened to the sales rep and bought the dream. Some, like myself, are very happy with our developer purchases. Others lose sleep if they find out someone else got a better deal by buying resale.

About financing a timeshare I disagree with most tuggers. It's a large purchase. As with any large purchase you either finance it or take the money out of a place where it's earning money. Either way there's a cost attached so what's the difference. I wouldn't raid the retirement account though.

Good luck and maybe I'll see you around the pool someday.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you work hard for your money?

That said, rescind immediately, then do lots of homework.

You can always go back to the well and buy again if you find you really want to after doing your research.

Best of luck with your decision.




.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 1, 2013)

One can buy a week in Hawaii or trade in pretty reliably for a very low fraction of the cost. Spending some time on TUG, you will be surprised how much you learn to get an equivalent experience for pennies on that premium dollar. 

And honestly, if you feel the need to finance the purchase, then you shouldn't be buying it. You will sleep a lot easier if you rescind the purchase and spend a couple months or more researching the points program (direct and resale) vs. buying a fixed/floating week in Hawaii vs. buying a "trader".


----------



## swaits (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep. As someone who also bought DC Points (though only a small amount to add to our enrolled Weeks), I say *rescind immediately*.

Don't be disheartened by this. We promise you we can show you better (or at least very similar) ways to achieve your goals at a considerably lower price.

If however, you have a crapton of money that you don't know what to do with, then enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 1, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> About financing a timeshare I disagree with most tuggers. It's a large purchase. As with any large purchase you either finance it or take the money out of a place where it's earning money. Either way there's a cost attached so what's the difference.


 
I suppose I can see the rationale, although you are digging a hole by the difference between the hypothetical rate of return and the actual financing rate. The larger the purchase, the larger the dollar impact of that delta.



swaits said:


> If however, you have a crapton of money that you don't know what to do with, then enjoy your purchase!


 
Not sure how many people with a crapton of money would finance a timeshare.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 1, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Not sure how many people with a crapton of money would finance a timeshare.



None. And those that finance things like timeshares are likely to never have a crapton of money and keep it. The easiest way to decrease your long term net worth potential is to have a high amount of interest expense on assets that depreciate or decrease in value.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 1, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> About financing a timeshare I disagree with most tuggers. It's a large purchase. As with any large purchase you either finance it or take the money out of a place where it's earning money. Either way there's a cost attached so what's the difference. I wouldn't raid the retirement account though.



You will never convince me but the real issue is the "large purchase". Never mind paying cash or financing, it is the large purchase price which amounts to prepaid vacations for something that can likely be had for less if compared over time. Even at 0% interest the purchase is questionable.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The easiest way to decrease your long term net worth potential is to have a high amount of interest expense on assets that depreciate or decrease in value.



Yet most of us finance cars all the time.  Any many of us are old enough to have done it at some fairly high interest rates in our earlier days.  

Don't get me wrong, I don't disagree with the concept that buying at developer prices is hard enough to justify a reasonable break even point, let alone tossing finance charges on top of it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Yet most of us finance cars all the time.  Any many of us are old enough to have done it at some fairly high interest rates in our earlier days.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't disagree with the concept that buying at developer prices is hard enough to justify a reasonable break even point, let alone tossing finance charges on top of it.



The difference is that in most cases a car is a need, where a timeshare is a want. Thus why financing a car is more acceptable than financing a timeshare.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 1, 2013)

I know its difficult to realize you almost made a big mistake but the key word is almost so rescind now and do your homework on what is best for you and your family.

You certainly came to the right place as TUG is the best knowledge base for learning about every TS there is in the marketplace.

Good luck.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The difference is that in most cases a car is a need, where a timeshare is a want. Thus why financing a car is more acceptable than financing a timeshare.



I'm not so sure I agree with that.  Many of the cars I see on the road (Lexus, Benz, BMW, Audi) are not what I would call a need.  Most of those are likely double the price that a need car would be.  Most at least have some "luxury" component to them.  I know both of the vehicles in my garage do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> I'm not so sure I agree with that.  Many of the cars I see on the road (Lexus, Benz, BMW, Audi) are not what I would call a need.  Most of those are likely double the price that a need car would be.  Most at least have some "luxury" component to them.  I know both of the vehicles in my garage do.



Ahhh. The reason one should probably not finance a luxury car just like they shouldn't finance a timeshare. It is again luxury, not a need. I watch the Suze Orman show, anytime someone calls in to her "Can I Afford It" segment and wants to buy a luxury car, they better be paying cash. Or at least financing for three years or less.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 1, 2013)

It's easier to justify throwing in a little bit of luxury for transportation, especially if you have a long commute like I do. That said, I am not a hypocrite. I gave up the Honda Civic for a 2002 Honda Insight so I can get 55-75 mpg in my daily 2 hour  round trip commute. A bit extreme I know, but it's like free transportation with the gas savings. 

What would I be driving if I didn't have the little ones and a wife? I would move closer and drive a luxury car, probably financed. I used to have just that but I traded in for a family. Later on I will have both. :whoopie:


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I know its difficult to realize you almost made a big mistake but the key word is almost so rescind now and do your homework on what is best for you and your family.



Who's to say the OP made a big mistake.  Apparently its not what you would do, but that doesn't automatically make it a mistake.  How do you know this purchase is not already perfect for the OP and his family.  If he rescinds and does the research, and later finds this is exactly what he wants, he will likely have to pay more than his current deal.  Do we have all the facts.  Is the OP 25 years old with a lifetime of vacations in front of him....or is he 70 and therefore will be challenged to break even...or somewhere in the middle.  We don't currently have those facts.  

Instead, I suggest he does some research over the next few days, and asks a lot more questions, and then decides to rescind or go through with it.

Give him a chance to learn before you freak him out.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 1, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Who's to say the OP made a big mistake.  Apparently its not what you would do, but that doesn't automatically make it a mistake.  How do you know this purchase is not already perfect for the OP and his family.  If he rescinds and does the research, and later finds this is exactly what he wants, he will likely have to pay more than his current deal.  Do we have all the facts.  Is the OP 25 years old with a lifetime of vacations in front of him....or is he 70 and therefore will be challenged to break even...or somewhere in the middle.  We don't currently have those facts.
> 
> Instead, I suggest he does some research over the next few days, and asks a lot more questions, and then decides to rescind or go through with it.
> 
> Give him a chance to learn before you freak him out.



I actually agree with this in principal except for the financing and the potential for a resale points purchase. Or a bundle package of a points generator resale week with points. I will bet the OP has no idea he can buy a bundle package and possibly save a bundle. There are many options.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I actually agree with this in principal except for the financing and the potential for a resale points purchase.



As a first time timesharer who seems to like the points system, the OP may be reluctant to make his first jump into timesharing by purchasing resale.  I know that would have made me very uncomfortable.  Something about buying from Marriott that gives you a comfort level (and yes, that comes at a premium).  

That said, like I said in my first post above, if it were me knowing what I know now and have learned from TUG and VPE, as my first purchase of DC points, I would still purchase from Marriott....but I would buy fewer points.  In the OP's case, I recommend he calls them back and tells them that he would like to downgrade his purchase to 1500 points (much less in upfront $$ and hopefully something the OP can do without financing) and then simply rent the remainder of his points annually.  The ability to very easily rent points is a game changer.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Or a bundle package of a points generator resale week with points. I will bet the OP has no idea he can buy a bundle package and possibly save a bundle. There are many options.



This is a good option too.  He could perhaps buy a 1BR Hawaii week AND some points...all from Marriott which will allow his week to be enrolled in the DC....and perhaps be in cheaper than he would be with all DC points.  Worth asking Marriott about that option as well.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Oct 1, 2013)

Rescind.

I made the same purchase in August and as a result of this site, I rescinded immediately.

I subsequently researched and put in an offer to buy the same 3500 points on the resale market for about half of my final Marriott price.  yes, I forego the Marriott Rewards points but if you think about it 100,000 points gets you 3 nights in a Residence Inn.  My purchase is in the ROFR review process now, we will see what happens in the coming weeks.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2013)

*mwt1980* have you fully read the Sticky "FAQ - MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program"?  

That's a great place to learn a lot more about the points program.  Click HERE to read and learn.


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow...lots of great feedback. The only reason i would finance this is to try and refinance it and get cheap money or pay off Q1 next year. We are a young family, i am 33, lots of vacationing ahead. 

That said, i think i am going to rescind and do a little more research maybe buy something aftermarket. Looks like i have a lot of figuring out to do with buying, trading, renting, etc.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you buy a resale TS from Westin or Marriott you'll have little problem exchanging into Hawaii in a really great TS. For about $5000 you should be able to buy a great TS in either company and trade into Hawaii with ease.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 2, 2013)

You are soooo lucky you found this website in the rescission period, assuming you rescind...


----------



## swaits (Oct 2, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Not sure how many people with a crapton of money would finance a timeshare.



Oops! Indeed, you are right. I missed the little "financed" detail.


----------



## amyhwang (Oct 2, 2013)

We own two weeks at Marriott's Ko Olina every other year.  Made the mistake of buying the first week from Marriott (but it was several years ago, and if we bought the points equivalent to the week it would cost more now and higher maintenance fees too I think).  

I really wanted a second week, since going all the way from the East Coast we never go to Hawaii for just one week.  I spent over a year using coupons (yes, extremely efficiently) and saved over $8,000 up.  I found a second week EOY for sale and contacted the broker (he's in Hawaii and was very professional) and got it for $5,000.  It was a surprise for my husband for our 20th anniversary - we figured with two kids eventually we can let each of them use a week sometimes.

Bottom line, I spent about 1/5 for the second week than I spent for the first.

No regrets here though - we have used so many II getaways that have saved us thousands.  Also traded the studio the first year we used the unit (the one bedroom was fine for the 4 of us then, but now we use the full 2 bedroom as kids are both teens and we like the space) and we got a great week at the Four Seasons in Scottsdale (with daily maid service) in a two bedroom unit (early June - beautiful weather).  Hawaii units can make great trades (but we plan on mostly using it to go back to Hawaii).

I would suggest looking at buying a good platinum week, somewhere that you would mostly like to vacation, resale.  Do your research first (wish I had, but we do love what we own).

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't rule out the points program via the resale market.  Look into StevenTing's resale point contact he mentioned in post # 9.  Buying 2000 points resale and then renting additonal points as needed allows you the flexibility of booking destination/room size/time of year based on your needs today, with the added flexibility of being able to adapt to lifestyle changes 10 or 20 years down the road as your vacation needs may change.  It may still be a bit pricier than a resale week, but it does give you some added flexibility.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 2, 2013)

Glad you're taking our advice to rescind and spend some time figuring out what will be best for you in the long run. Keep in mind that you have a young family- which may mean it might grow, and definitely means your needs will change. School schedules will alter your vacation tine frames. With older kids you may find that a 2BR becomes more appealing. If you opt to buy a resale week, you might want to strongly consider a 2BR- lock-off now and only use the 1BR side if you want; you can exchange the studio side perhaps for another week, you can rent it, or invite Grandma and Grandpa along- great for the kids, great for the family, and gives you some free time too perhaps. One of the best things about timesharing for many of us is the opportunity to take family and friends along and create priceless memories that we might otherwise not have done.


----------



## jme (Oct 2, 2013)

the bottom line for me is *WHAT YOU GOT* for the purchase price....

a lousy 3500 points.  

That will NOT get you a decent beach week in summer, a Fall week in the mountains, or a ski week in winter. Take a hard look at the resorts and their seasons which you can get for that.....you'll find it's mostly shoulder season.

Rescind yesterday.

for $35,000 you could buy 4 FANTASTIC PLATINUM weeks at great resorts, and your options would be quadrupled. Trading, despite some people's concerns, would get you most everything you want....and that being platinum season stays!


----------



## cp73 (Oct 2, 2013)

mwt1980 said:


> Thoughts???
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



You can see the common thread in your posting, rescind while you still have time and learn about the sytem and rethink your options. Shadow Ridge is a beautiful resort and Marriott has great timeshares. You can probably buy that same unit resale during prime season for $5000 a year, and trade to Hawaii very easily. That option is less costly than going the points options. You need to learn about both the points system and just owning one week at a resort. 

We purchased resale at Desert Spring Villas 7 years ago and have traded into Hawaii at least 5 times. 

Lots to learn, then you can make an educated decision. Great job on finding this web site. There are plenty of real timeshare junkies here with lots of good advice. This posting of yours can save you at least $25k by rescinding. 

Also think real hard about financing a timeshare purchase. My thoughts are I wouldn't finance more than $10K to buy a timeshare, and only assuming I could pay it off quickly (within a few years).


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 2, 2013)

jme said:


> the bottom line for me is *WHAT YOU GOT* for the purchase price....
> 
> a lousy 3500 points.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the Fall or Winter but 3500 points will definitely get you an oceanfront beach week in the summer at Ocean Pointe or Frenchmans Cove.

Now you won't get four plat weeks at either of those resorts for $35,000 but if you did your MFs would run between $6000 and $8000.


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep...glad I found the site. Sending the rescind letter overnight Fedex today. Was also thinking about scanning and emailing all parties as well....is this a good approach?...I don't want any funny business with the letter.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 2, 2013)

mwt1980 said:


> Yep...glad I found the site. Sending the rescind letter overnight Fedex today. Was also thinking about scanning and emailing all parties as well....is this a good approach?...I don't want any funny business with the letter.


 

Fedex is overkill, and technically it might not conform to the rescission instructions in your packet.  USPS with delivery confirmation is plenty.  The scanning and email thing is prob unnecessary and may invite more folks to call you and hound you to change your mind.  I would suggest keeping it simple.  You can rest assured that Marriott will refund and cancel everything.


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds good...Fedex is just easy to do from work...All the contract says is deliver in writting to this address..... 

I actually liked the sales people so i think i want to email them as well....my mind is made up. If they call i will just say can't afford it. 

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 2, 2013)

mwt1980 said:


> Sounds good...Fedex is just easy to do from work...All the contract says is deliver in writting to this address.....
> 
> I actually liked the sales people so i think i want to email them as well....my mind is made up. If they call i will just say can't afford it.
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice.



FedEx might be easy from work --- BUT* IT MIGHT NOT BE LEGAL *for rescinding the contract in the eyes of that state's laws.

So I would rather be legal than to find out that EASY just cost you LOTS and LOTS of your money.

Certified Mail with Return Receipt is LEGAL in the USA - in all 50 states.


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmmm....okay but it doesn't say how it has to be mailed....i already sent it, are we certain it won't be okay? the contract doesn't say anything about mailing a certain way.


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay...Got it back. Going to send certified. Does the letter look okay?

Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc.
New Owner Administration
9000 Shadow Ridge Rd.
Palm Desert, CA  92260

To Whom It May Concern: 

We (MY Name)  and (Wife’s Name) are writing to inform you, within our 10 day cancelation period that we wish to rescind our recent purchase on 09/28/2013 of the beneficial trusts in the Marriott Vacation Club Trust. Beneficial Interest(s) Numbers B9……….. Please refund our deposit of $2,777.00 made on our Visa Credit Card ending in **** and please cancel the contract ASAP. 

We appreciate all the time spent by the sales associates and Marriott. We will continue to stay at Marriott properties but we have decided that this is not the right program for our family. 

Kindest Regards,


Me


My Wife


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 2, 2013)

deleted***********


----------



## jme (Oct 2, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> I don't know about the Fall or Winter but 3500 points will definitely get you an oceanfront beach week in the summer at Ocean Pointe or Frenchmans Cove.
> 
> Now you won't get four plat weeks at either of those resorts for $35,000 but if you did your MFs would run between $6000 and $8000.



High season (platinum) was what I was referring to, not gold or silver, and those you mentioned are GOLD weeks. That's the point I was addressing. 3500 will get very little in high season, and frankly, he would have to rent more points to get what he thought he might be getting. Have you seen the charts for platinum weeks at most resorts? 

For $35,000 I think I'd at LEAST want to be able to get a week somewhere in high season, wouldn't you?

But a platinum ownership week somewhere WILL trade for a platinum week at OP and FC.  Harder, but doable. And if he buys a lockoff, he can use a split unit to trade to OP and FC in summer (which you'd have spent 3500 points on), and still have an extra trader to use. 

I have seen platinum weeks at Ocean Pointe for $7000-9000. Frenchman's Cove is not one of those I suggested for Platinum purchase, but again, that was NEVER my point. My point was buying those select resorts whose platinum weeks sell for that range which might give someone 4 weeks, and 3 for sure, for that $35,000 outlay.  Not all four weeks would be for occupying....some for trading. Trading would then qualify for additional XYZ weeks which cost $174 each, which could get decent off-season weeks.

and some Marriott platinum weeks sell for $2000-3000, which might free up some cash to get that $10,000-$12,000 one.  check around, I have.  

and 4 weeks of MF's would run about $4000-5500 tops.

My whole point was telling him exactly what he was GETTING for that 3500 points, and it's darn little. Like I said, shoulder season. 

Splitting up 3500 points to use in different scenarios would be even more ridiculous. The scheme is that they want the purchaser to return to buy MORE points once he figures out he can't do much with the 3500.  


.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> FedEx might be easy from work --- BUT* IT MIGHT NOT BE LEGAL *for rescinding the contract in the eyes of that state's laws.
> 
> So I would rather be legal than to find out that EASY just cost you LOTS and LOTS of your money.
> 
> Certified Mail with Return Receipt is LEGAL in the USA - in all 50 states.



I would agree, even Certified mail may not be good. Technically the receiver can refuse delivery and not sign for the package. The best way is United States Postal Service First Class Mail. You can obtain electronic proof of delivery for piece of mind if you wish.


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here come the calls....maybe i shouldn't have sent the email:annoyed:

Oh well sticking to my guns, simply gonna say i can't afford it or should i just ignore?

She did mention in her VM that she needed to ask me some questions before she could process it


----------



## mwt1980 (Oct 2, 2013)

just talked to her....she said no problem and that contracts had my email and that they would move forward with the cancellation ASAP. 

pretty professional group at Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2013)

mwt1980 said:


> just talked to her....she said no problem and that contracts had my email and that they would move forward with the cancellation ASAP.
> 
> pretty professional group at Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert.



Be sure to still send the physical letter if you haven't already. Better safe than sorry.


----------

